# Bonita Springs, Florida - natural driftwood [Dial-up Beware]



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm recently back from Bonita Springs, Florida. Here are a few shots. Wanted to show some natural driftwood formations.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Is collecting from this site legal? 
Where exactly is this place? I'll be going down to Florida in a week or
so.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know if it's legal to be honest.

Bonita Springs is between Naples and Ft. Myers on the west coast. Where in Florida will you be? Maybe I can tell you how far away this would be.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

We will be where we need to be. :wink: We have a couple days to scurry around looking for stuff. Hints, suggestions, and directions are welcome.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Art et al, further north, you will find southern red cedar along many coastal areas. This is the best wood for our tanks. 
There is a huge place full of it Between Tampa and Cedar Key.
Makes the place in Waldo look tiny. 

The pieces appear to be the cedar. 
Easy to tell, scratch and sniff. 

Rodman reservivor has ton of wood. As long as you do not saw anything, the director for the lake siad it's alright to collect it. 

Regions along the western coast are good. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Where's this Rodman reservivor?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I've fished at Ceder Key, nice area, good fishing from what I remember. I hope it has stayed the same or gotten better. Ghazanfar must be drooling over those pics Art. :lol:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Ghazanfar,

The Rodman dam/reservoir is SW of Palatka, kind of between Gainesville and Palatka. For years there has been a battle between those who want to tear it down and those who want to keep the dam. If you do a search, you will find all kinds of info on it.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You'll need a boat to get at some of the good pieces.
I've surveyed the entire lake and upper river reaches in an air boat.

The lower Suwannee refuge has pieces in some spots. I leave the stuff there. I'm trying to get rid of wood
As long as you are not taking a lot, ripping the place up, sawing off live pieces etc, if you see something laying there, they generally will not say anything.

South of Cedar key, there are some places that have lots of those roots and trhat's where Tom out in Waldo gets his cedar.

Cypress is great and all..............if you can get it to sink.
Water oak is another.

Cedar has the most character IMO.

Yes, Cedar Key is still the same pretty much.We will have dinner there after spending the day at Rainbow and then on to the Lower Suwannee refuge.

You can see the crypts very well from the river at Rainbow. I talked to Jeff Swoard about killing the infernal weeds, I suggested blackout, placing a black plastic tarp over them, he was already ahead of me, but he will wait till later to kill them.

I suggested he'll want to double the plastic over a couple of time, becuase Crypts can live at very low light levels. 
If anyone wants some of this plant, I can get some from Dr Kane.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

